# Online Spiele hosten...



## PGW (11. Juni 2008)

Ich würde gerne Worms World Party hosten, aber leider habe ich seit Ewigkeiten versucht (auch andere Spiele) solche Host-Versuche hinter mir. Ich weiß nur, dass das irgendwas mit den Ports zu tun hat, und dass man die freischalten muss, aber ich bin kein echter Experte am PC... Kann mir da einer helfen?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2008)

Was heisst denn hosten ?

Einen Server 24/7 laufen lassen oder nur wenn sich die Freunde zusammenfinden und Lust auf ne gemeinsame Runde übers Netz/Internet haben ?

Benutzt Du zum Spielen den selben Rechner, wo auch die Serverapplikation läuft ? Sprich, Du startest das Spiel und die Freunde stoßen dazu ?

mfg chmee


----------



## PGW (11. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht genau was du meinst, aber ich hab nur einen PC und über den lasse ich das Internet sowie das Spiel selbst laufen. Über Hamachi ist es etwas schwierig, da ich Leute auf den Worms Servern treffen wollte (also sprich: andere Spieler). Mit Freunden hatte ich nicht vor das zu spielen.


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2008)

Ich kann Dir auch nicht folgen, möchtest Du einen Server eröffnen, wo andere Spieler raufkönnen ? Oder möchtest Du einfach nur auf anderen Servern teilnehmen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## PGW (11. Juni 2008)

Ah jetzt ^^ Hosten halt, also einen eigenen erstellen!


----------



## MasterJM (11. Juni 2008)

PGW hat gesagt.:


> Ah jetzt ^^ Hosten halt, also einen eigenen erstellen!




Du musst im Router die entsprechenden Gameports forwarden und zwar auf die LAN IP des Rechners, wo die Anwendung läuft.

Ist im Grunde immer das gleiche, ändert sich nur je nach Anwendung der Port und halt das Ziel - LAN IP des Rechners.

Wie es genau bei deinem Router geht, steht im Handbuch.
Dann musst du noch den Port der Anwendungen rausfinden, Hersteller Support 
oder gar Einstellung im Spiel (bei moderneren Spielen oft so).
Probleme kann es dann noch aufgrund von Personal Firewalls geben.


----------



## PGW (11. Juni 2008)

Also im Handbuch hab ich nix gefunden, dafür aber unter fritz.box (habe FritzBox). Dort hab ich so einen Eintrag gefunden, wo man Ports freigibt. Hab das jetzt gemacht, aber es geht leider immer noch net... Ich habe die Ports freigegeben (80,6667,17010,17011,17012), aber da gab es ein paar mir unbekannte Einstellungen. Zum Beispiel war da was mit TCP etc. Außerdem gab es zwei Porteinstellungen: Einmal "Von Port xxx bis Port xxx" und einmal "An Port xxx" freigeben... Hab die Ports jetzt bei dem ersten eingetippt und die Windows Firewall deaktiviert aber Fehlanzeige...


----------



## MasterJM (11. Juni 2008)

PGW hat gesagt.:


> Also im Handbuch hab ich nix gefunden, dafür aber unter fritz.box (habe FritzBox). Dort hab ich so einen Eintrag gefunden, wo man Ports freigibt. Hab das jetzt gemacht, aber es geht leider immer noch net... Ich habe die Ports freigegeben (80,6667,17010,17011,17012), aber da gab es ein paar mir unbekannte Einstellungen. Zum Beispiel war da was mit TCP etc. Außerdem gab es zwei Porteinstellungen: Einmal "Von Port xxx bis Port xxx" und einmal "An Port xxx" freigeben... Hab die Ports jetzt bei dem ersten eingetippt und die Windows Firewall deaktiviert aber Fehlanzeige...



http://forum.team17.com/showthread.php?t=7171#7.4


> - 7.4 Port information for network connection via firewalls
> To ensure successful usage your machine requires outgoing connections on TCP ports 80 and 6677, as well as on TCP ports 17010, 17011 and 17012. If you want to be able to host a game you will have to redirect incoming packets on the TCP ports to your machine.
> 
> You will also need to set your IP address within the front end of the game. Select the configuration option on the network screen and enter the IP address of your gateway in the box labelled 'your I.P. address'. The IP address should not begin with 10. , 192.168. or 169.254. .
> ...



Sicher, das du das alles richtig gemacht hast?

Die Ports erscheinen mir etwas - naja altes Gurkenspiel eben,
richtige Ports auf richtige IP?
Personal Firewalls deinstallieren, Windows Firewall (Dienst) deaktivieren.
Zeig uns das am besten in diversen Screenshots,
Port Regel im Router, ipconfig /all deines Rechners etc


----------



## PGW (12. Juni 2008)

Also eigentlich hab ich das jetzt alles gemacht, obwohl ich das mit dem regedit nicht gewusst hab. Hier mal ein Screenshot aus meinen Fritz.Box Einstellungen:


----------



## MasterJM (12. Juni 2008)

PGW hat gesagt.:


> Also eigentlich hab ich das jetzt alles gemacht, obwohl ich das mit dem regedit nicht gewusst hab. Hier mal ein Screenshot aus meinen Fritz.Box Einstellungen:



Der Screenshot speziell und alleine bringt mir gar nichts.
Außerdem steht da laut Forum 6677 und nicht 6667.


----------



## PGW (12. Juni 2008)

1. Okay, der Fehler ist behoben mit 6677...
2. Und was soll ich dir dann zeigen? Ich habe es Schritt für Schritt so gemacht und herausgekommen ist das, was ich auf dem Screenshot gezeigt habe. Personal Firewalls habe ich nicht und die Windows Firewall habe ich deaktiviert und das im regedit habe ich auch gemacht! 
Was soll ich denn noch anders machen können

mfG PGW

Edit: Hab jetzt die gleichen Ports auch noch über UDP freigegeben und das ganze auch noch bei der Windows Firewall freigegeben: Trotzdem kann sich keiner meinem Server joinen!


----------



## PGW (13. Juni 2008)

Okay habs, brauchte noch ein Programm namens mipo.exe!


----------

